# favorite vg genres



## NevaSmokedOut (Dec 17, 2014)

*1 fighting*- my absolute weakness (ex. darkstalkers, samurai shodown, most beat em ups)
*2 action adventure* (ex. banjo kazooie, jak and daxter)
*3 platformers*- mostly everybody got started playing smb (ex. sonic, crash)
*4 stealth* (ex. metal gear, splinter cell)
*5 rpgs* (chrono trigger, breath of fire)
*6 racing* (ex. cruisin the world, grand turismo)
*7 fps/v*- back when goldeneye and unreal tournament dropped i was a demon kid in these games (ex. bioshock, mirrors edge)
*8 puzzle/mind games* (ex. tetris, any brain game)
*9 survival horror*- after conquering last of us, slenderman and manhunt i just started back playing RE2 after running from a 16 year jump scare that gave me nightmares and mental scars (ex. RE, silent hill)
*10 rail shooters*- no arcade is perfect without em also maybe this is where cops should train for shooting (ex. house of the dead, carnevil, time crisis)


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Fighting and Beat Em Ups are 2 different genres. I'd also classify Manhunt as a stealth game rather than survival horror. Fighting, action/adventure, stealth are my main game genres. I'll play the odd rpg or survival horror here and there. Can't stand FPS, racing or puzzlers.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 18, 2014)

first-person shooter's ftw. 


can't to play to unity, far cry 4, halo masterchief collection and dablio 3, gonna be fucking awesome


----------

